# Keeping fly's out of laceration on Sow



## Farmer Connie (Aug 7, 2017)

I have a beautiful Hampshire Sow who was injured about 6 days ago. She has a gash on her shoulder that is slow healing.  I irrigate it several times a day with hydrogen peroxide and apply iodine to prevent infection. It is slowly healing but it is deep and flies are magnetized and piling on it when she wears of the iodine in the dirt or the heavy rains which don't help. This is a serious situation. Calling my mobile vet is not an option right now for financial reasons. Poor timing of this unfortunate event.
What other alternatives do I have? She is about 400# and we don't have a way to subdue her for me to stitch her up.
Flies are going to do her in.


 

 

 


The redness is from the iodine spray, not blood. It leaked all over because I just irrigated the wound to get the flies and mud out.


----------



## mysunwolf (Aug 7, 2017)

Permethrin aerosol spray, aka screw worm spray for cattle, you can use it as a wound dressing and it will keep flies away, just spray daily or more often if you can if it rains.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Aug 7, 2017)

mysunwolf said:


> Permethrin aerosol spray, aka screw worm spray for cattle, you can use it as a wound dressing and it will keep flies away, just spray daily or more often if you can if it rains.


We just had an inch of rain from 9 pm to 10ish just now. I have been freaking out because precipitation. I will look into that right now..Thanks from the bottom of my heart, I have an antiseptic just need a repellent. I owe you one. Keep score, I insist.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 7, 2017)

I would use Catron IV.  But also not sure about hydrogen peroxide, I have been told that it is actually harmful to living tissue. Maybe...maybe not...but something to "Google".


----------



## Farmer Connie (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Baymule (Aug 8, 2017)

Hope she heals up, I know you are fighting high levels of rain.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 8, 2017)

we keep vetericyn plus wound and skin care on hand to use and also blue kote


----------



## Farmer Connie (Aug 8, 2017)

This morning at about 6ish, I tip toe slowly up to her while she was sleeping. I had almost an entire small tube of neosporin on my hand. I smooched it deep into the gouge and it filled it like caulking. All the iodine was washed away from the heavy rain last night so it was cleaned out waiting for me.
She sprung up as if I just put a rectal thermometer in her. Grunted but wasn't aggressive towards me. It always helps to have a bag lettuce in your other hand.. Hehe.
I got All my chores done finally (of course it has to be a hatch day today as well) so I am going to town to look for some of the items you fine folks recommended.
Thanks, my BYH friends!
I will update in a little bit.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Aug 16, 2017)

I also have had really great success with Catron IV. I had a doe with mastitis whose udder fell off. Deep open wound, using this I never had a problem with flies. It was able to heal quickly and cleanly. I think I paid $8 for it from my vet.


----------



## Devonviolet (Aug 16, 2017)

A while back one of my goats got a gash in his neck.  I sprayed Chlorhexidine [0.40%] (Fight Bac - teat disinfectant), to prevent infection, in the wound, as it healed. I also began spraying a natural insect repellant, that I use to keep flies off my dairy goats, when I milk them.  I make it using rubbing alcohol, quite a bit of peppermint essential oil, eucalyptus essential oil and clove oil.  I sprayed it fairly heavily around the wound, and then misted it all over his body.  We never had any problems with flies or infection, and the would healed nicely.


----------

